
Show HN: A web tool to download your Spotify playlists - rosaldo
http://mp3toget.com
======
mikebos
So i checked the link, clicked about and got into an old fashioned load a new
tab and new window with advertisement stuff. The new windows was hard to close
and even got a misleading site warning from google.

This is not the way to earn trust with spotify inlog credentials through your
site. Or even trust your site not trying to get malware on a computer.

~~~
rosaldo
I'm sorry for those weird messages. We've been testing new advertising
provider with higher CPM and now we see why. Thanks for pointing that out,
we'll do something about it.

